# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Cookieclicker Autoclicker!

## Maccer

Heya. U now get moar cookies.

Link: Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
Game: Cookie Clicker

Place your mouse over the big cookie, press g. H stops it. Esc exits the program.

----------


## zaeBOOST

I wonder who actually clicked these cookies. I directly used a cookieclicker.

----------


## Thaadevil

Why use that when you can make 3.5 Miljon Cookies per second by just the machines and uppgrades?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eryx

You get 15 (at my level) cookies per click though, so it adds up to click too.

----------


## Maccer

> Why use that when you can make 3.5 Miljon Cookies per second by just the machines and uppgrades?


You gotta start somewhere.

----------


## Thaadevil

You dont stand a chance



https://i.imgur.com/TNZsNJg.jpg

----------


## Thaadevil

https://i.imgur.com/jvoMPG3.jpg Come at me!

----------


## Eryx

Thats all you got? imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## tempnameforme

> Thats all you got? imgur: the simple image sharer


oh please...
imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Relican

What is this, I'm new here

----------


## sebban34

Take a look at my cps imgur: the simple image sharer  :Cool:

----------


## Henji

https://i.imgur.com/Elo5io3.jpg

Sorry guys! And that's without autoclick or anything :Smile:

----------


## missthang

Thanks for the share! I don't know why I love cookie clicker so much, it's so weird  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sebban34

Henji, how long have you playd to get thoses numbers? Can you give an pic on your stats too?

----------


## Neer

Bitchus, please.


https://i.imgur.com/uaKNe0v.jpg

----------


## sebban34

For haveing so many antimatter your cps is kinda low and dont realy care how much coockie you got atm.

----------


## guvna

good for fresh starts, thx

----------


## Relican

OP, I am STILL running this game since my first post. It's ruined my life. Thanks.

----------


## Xel

No need to download an autoclicker when you can just do


```
setInterval(Game.ClickCookie, <milliseconds interval>);
```

Meanwhile here are my stats WITHOUT any kind of cheats and with 0 resets

----------

